# RARE SPECIES CARE?



## buglady (Jun 20, 2019)

I have four, endangered Natal Hinge-Backs, my two males seem to be terretorial and my one female (Toodles) has laid two eggs. Ive searched these tort tyoes


online but i havent found anything, please help!

This is a photo of my four buddies, from left to right: Moses, Toodles, Alex and Golum (female).

Any tips and/or info would be great!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 20, 2019)

@Kapidolo Farms Any info?
@Yvonne G


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 20, 2019)

@tortadise @Jacqui @juli11


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 20, 2019)

http://www.asianturtleprogram.org/p...4/Kinixys Conservation Blueprint HRM 2014.pdf

Is one resource. I am not sure exactly what information you are seeking. Egg incubation, diet, housing, exactly what?

They look like Kinixys spekii to me. Were they found locally, or come from some ways away, I see Pemba is north coast Tanzania, so that help further suggest they are K. spekii.

They are in many collection in the US and Europe.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 20, 2019)

What happened with the eggs?


----------



## buglady (Jun 21, 2019)

Pemba is in the north of Mozambique, and yes they were found locally


----------



## buglady (Jun 21, 2019)

Im not sure what happened to the eggs, by the time i got there they were crushed!


----------



## 2turtletom (Jul 7, 2019)

buglady said:


> I have four, endangered Natal Hinge-Backs, my two males seem to be terretorial and my one female (Toodles) has laid two eggs. Ive searched these tort tyoes
> View attachment 275100
> View attachment 275101
> online but i havent found anything, please help!
> ...



Hello Buglady! As Will mentioned, you definitely have Speke’s hingebacks. Natal hingebacks live mostly in RSA and very southern Mozambique. This is all based on Mifsud’s range maps in the Kinixys Conservation Blueprint. What’s interesting is that based on his maps, Speke’s hingebacks also aren’t known from coastal Mozambique, but Another species, Kinixys zombensis are. Did you find these locally in coastal northern Mozambique? If so, this might be a range extension...looking forward to hearing from you! As far as care goes, they are omnivorous and eat both animal and plant matter. How long have you had them?


----------



## buglady (Jul 10, 2019)

Ive had them for about 2-4 years


----------



## juli11 (Jul 10, 2019)

Yes it’s Kinixys Spekii should be SA location. The right animal look like Kinixys zombensis from east Africa (Tanzania;Mozambique)


----------



## juli11 (Jul 10, 2019)

Here you can see K. Spekii from SA. The bigger animal is maybe an other locality. 
You can see the similarity to your animals.


----------

